# Algoflash All-Purpose Fertilizer ??



## rebel (Mar 5, 2014)

Been reading some good reviews on this , anyone got any good or bad to say about it ?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never used it but I looked it up Its 6-6-6 and it did say "contains trace elements" but could not find there ratio's.

Either way I would not use any all purpose fertilizer as it is just to general in the Macro element amounts. I prefer a more flexible formula like a 3 part.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2014)

Id say no....stick with a nutrient derived for mj health.


----------



## rebel (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, can you recommend a good one to get online, I have nothing locally.
mostly need for flowering right now as I have 2 WW and 1 Sour Kosher one wk in flower.
Something low to mid price range.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2014)

How about GH Flora series?  I think that you can get a qt each of grow, micro, and bloom for around $32 from Amazon.  You use all three in different proportions for different stages of growth.


----------



## rebel (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks THG, I'll check the GH series out.
BTW im growing in soil

heres some info on the Algoflash  hxxp://www.algoflash.com/frequentlyAskedQuestions.html


----------



## robertr (Mar 6, 2014)

Go for the Advanced nutrients Jungle juice, it is the same as GH 3 part but it is cheaper.


----------



## rebel (Mar 6, 2014)

how much of the Jungle juice do you mix per/gal of water for soil ??
And do u mix all 3 at once ?


----------



## robertr (Mar 6, 2014)

Cuttings and seedlines- 1.32 ml each, grow micro, bloom.
General purpose mild- 5.28ml each grow, micro, bloom
Vegetative stage- 15.84ml grow, 10.56 micro, 5.28 bloom.
Transition to bloom- 10.56 each grow, micro, bloom.
Blooming and ripening- 5.28 grow, 10.56 micro, 15.84 bloom.
Add Micro to your water first , then grow and bloom.
 This is per gallon.


----------



## robertr (Mar 6, 2014)

This is on the back of the jug, I converted it for you. This is what I am following and I grow in dirt, just keep your ph around 6.5. This is my first cycle with JJ so far I like it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2014)

You can run a gh 2 part as well....its cheaper than the three part and works just fine.

ebarf and amazon have it. Purchase some ph up and down too and a cheap ppm meter and a decent digital ph meter too....you will need them.


----------



## robertr (Mar 6, 2014)

That would be Flora Nova, that is what I used before I switched to JJ. It worked good also and is very easy to use and lasts a long time because it is concentrated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2014)

robertr said:


> That would be Flora Nova, that is what I used before I switched to JJ. It worked good also and is very easy to use and lasts a long time because it is concentrated.



No, Flora *Nova* is a stand alone nute.  What I believe that TOA is talking about is using the GH Flora (no Nova) Micro and Bloom only and using the Lucas Formula for feeding.  I really liked Flora *Nova* Grow, but do not get good results from the Flora Nova Bloom.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

out of curiosity  to the Op  why not save your self a ton on money and make your own food  ????    all you need is a 20 liter pail or bigger  fill it half full of warm water   and add all your vegetable  scraps   potatoes , orange peaks bananna peels  you name it   stir it all up  real good  and in few days you will have over 2000 ppm  of plant food ....
all you need then is a ppm meter   strain the water   check ppm levels  water back till you get your desired range     only thing you spend your money on is ph up or down  and a ppm meter and a savings  in your pocket ,  if your going to buy anything  look for bloom food  something high  P and K  for a additive  or  Tomato plant food  seems to work well with MJ


----------



## rebel (Mar 7, 2014)

Think i'll go with the JJ and also get the Algoflash grow and flower for my vegetable garden.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, Flora *Nova* is a stand alone nute.  What I believe that TOA is talking about is using the GH Flora (no Nova) Micro and Bloom only and using the Lucas Formula for feeding.  I really liked Flora *Nova* Grow, but do not get good results from the Flora Nova Bloom.





^^^   thank you THG for clarification!

I am sorry but I can be vague. ... I have said many things over and over and I do miss fine details.

I DO run a lucas similar schedule... I have tweaked but the basis IS two part.


you can run lucas with success but its really "method" specific.

Its hard to run 1500-1800 ppm on a dwc, rdwc, nft, etc setup without frying **** and thinking ppl like me are idiots!

when running a true lucas ...you in over 1300 ppm.  When I finish...my solution is DARK AND HIGH.

but im EnF.....big big azz dif.

so if I would run lucas ina dwc...I woukd tone it down...but no matter what PH as LESS as possible!!!!!

I hit w koolbloon early! Liquid first after 3 weeks in....THEN powder  through finish..start low!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2014)

I run Lucas in DWC.  I have many strains that have no problems with a 1300+ ppm.  I have just started using Kool Bloom.  I was running the liquid for about 5-6 weeks and then going to the powder.  I will try starting the powder a little earlier.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2014)

If you start early they are way way less effected by the high ppm.  Clones I ALWAYS start Lucas strong in the beginning.

When I run multi strains if a cut doesn't take well I usually just pull it.

I have not run an entire tray of the same strain but I'm sure it will increase yeild across the board. I just love variety!!

Some strains are fine with the Lucas some not so much.  I just didn't want a greenhorn running Lucas in dwc for the first time- get a crappy yeild and blame himself or just the genetics.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe you will really like the results that you get with Jungle Juice. There is a bit of a learning curve with it as it is not pH buffered and has to be pH adjusted manually. The only thing you really need to use with it is cal/mag additive.


----------



## ncmga (Aug 9, 2014)

rebel said:


> Been reading some good reviews on this , anyone got any good or bad to say about it ?



Hey Rebel,
Algoflash is the bomb! Those other companies make claims of mj nutrients, but ALL plants use certain nutrition universally. The Algoflash to use is the geranium patio 4-6-8 formula. I usually get 30% or more flowers than I have with any other ' so called' flower formulae. In my 20 yrs of growing mj and wasting $$ on a whim, and companies imitating yet not duplicating elements in nature. IMO GH bytes is at the bottom of the barrel. Besides I grow medical grade mj and use only MH warm Sun master. I am a master gardener/landscaper (35) yrs by trade and am sometimes appauled at what folk call mj flowers, buds etc and the incessant need for 'tight' buds. In my field, we respect the flowers as they are in nature without the need to ' boost ' them up. I guarantee my so called 'wispy' flowers are just as good than most unnaturally 'boosted ' flowers. When many plants are grown outdoors, notice the flower structure, natural, normal, and for human consumption! 
I can guarantee u that NOBODY laughs at MY flowers!!
Any how Rebel(I'm one too) Algoflash is extremely good, though the all purpose is good to start then either the flower formula or the geranium .I was looking at Beneficial Biological stuff, looks safe.
Any who, KISS (keep it simple & safe)

Atomic Dog


----------

